# UCF Theater Department



## Edrick (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the UCF (University of Central Florida) Theater? I want to get involved if I can helping out as a outside person since I go to college at Full Sail we don't have a theater. UCF is about 6 miles down the street.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you want to know specifically? I graduated from UCF two years ago now.


----------



## Edrick (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering if as a outside student from another college if I can volunteer at their theater or if it's all just student based.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 10, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 9, 2008)

Tyler said:


> That's one of the downfalls of full sail...



Well there's no Theater program here so it's not so much a downfall as it is just a thing that sucks. A lot of Show Pro students would be interested in having a theater since a lot of them either came from theaters or want to do lighting in one.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 10, 2008)

Tyler said:


> No theater program...another downfall. Just wondering, if you wanted to work in theater why didn't you just go to ucf?



I wanted to do either Theater or Film, I decided to go with Film as it has the most benefits for me. But again just because there's no Theater program doesn't mean it's a downfall that's like going to an Engineering School that does Electro Mechanical if you want to go into cooking . Alright maybe a bit extreme but if you're hard core into theater and want that as a major then you'd want to go to a school with one. I'm interested in volunteering at a theater when I have free time.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see another joint production on the schedule this year, but if they do it again, it would be right up your alley Ricky. About four years ago now, we did the an experiment where we had two different venues to put on a production in a board room, IE no audience involved. From what we learned there, the following year we did the Adding Machine which received international praise as a low budget, long distance theatre project. It had two different venues with one audience on one stage.

From there,last year they did Alice Experiments in Wonderland which took what was learned from those productions and had three separate stages with three separate audience combined into one large production. I only got to play with that show a bit since I was gone at that point. I went to help them set it up since I was in town for LDI.


----------

